# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  ساعدوني الله يخليكم....

## ((سعودية))

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


كيفكم بنات؟؟ازيكم عاملين ايه؟؟؟؟


باختصار شديد.....


انا يابنات عاوزه اطلب منكم مساعده....


انا بنت سعوديه طالعه مصر الاسبوع الجاي انشالله وعلى القاهره...


وبما ني اول مره ازور بلدكم..ام الدنيا


حابه استفسر عن شغلات بسيطه



ابغى اسئلكم يابنات عن المشاغل او الكوفير 



هو خاص بالنساء؟؟او النساء والرجال معا؟؟؟اوهو مغلق  بحيث انو خاص بالنساء فقط 



وممنوع الرجال يدخلوه؟؟؟؟


وحابه برضوا تعطوني فكره عن افضل المشاغل عندكو واسماء الستات اللي شغلهم ميه ميه


خصوصا بالشعر....



لانو انا حابه اعمل لشعري خصل هاي لايت


وبما اني لاول مره اصبغ شعري..موش عاوزه حد يلعب فيه...


احنا عندنا بالسعوديه مشاغل جدا شغلهم جنان..وعماله من جميع الجنسيات


بس حابه اعمل لروحي استايل غريب شوي عن اللي عندنا....



فـ ياليت لو تكرمتو ودليتوني عن المشاغل الحلوه عندكم....


ومني لكل وحده ترد دعوه بضهر الغيب..وشكرا مره اخرى....

----------


## ((سعودية))

كيفكم بنات؟؟ازيكم عاملين ايه؟؟؟؟


باختصار شديد.....


انا يابنات عاوزه اطلب منكم مساعده....


انا بنت سعوديه طالعه مصر الاسبوع الجاي انشالله وعلى القاهره...


وبما ني اول مره ازور بلدكم..ام الدنيا


حابه استفسر عن شغلات بسيطه



ابغى اسئلكم يابنات عن المشاغل او الكوفير 



هو خاص بالنساء؟؟او النساء والرجال معا؟؟؟اوهو مغلق بحيث انو خاص بالنساء فقط 



وممنوع الرجال يدخلوه؟؟؟؟


وحابه برضوا تعطوني فكره عن افضل المشاغل عندكو واسماء الستات اللي شغلهم ميه ميه


خصوصا بالشعر....



لانو انا حابه اعمل لشعري خصل هاي لايت


وبما اني لاول مره اصبغ شعري..موش عاوزه حد يلعب فيه...


احنا عندنا بالسعوديه مشاغل جدا شغلهم جنان..وعماله من جميع الجنسيات


بس حابه اعمل لروحي استايل غريب شوي عن اللي عندنا....



فـ ياليت لو تكرمتو ودليتوني عن المشاغل الحلوه عندكم....


ومني لكل وحده ترد دعوه بضهر الغيب..وشكرا مره اخرى....

----------


## ست الدار

حبيبتى اهلا بيكى فى مصر ام الدنيا وهتنوريها ان شاء الله
فيه كوافيرات لها قسم خاص بالمحجبات وو لنتى عايزه راجل يعمل لك شعرك تطلبى ده من اصحاب المحل بس انا افضل ان ست اللى تعملك شعرك 
بس انتى مقلتيش هتقعدى فين فى مصر علشان اقدر اجبلك اقرب كوافير ليكى
شوفى هتقعدى فين وانا ابعت لك العنوان

----------


## ((سعودية))

مشكورة ست الدار ماقصرتي والله


انا موعا رفه بالضبط وين الاحياء  لكن راح اكون  بالقاهره و مصر الجديده ممكن دول هما اللي حنزل ليهم...


متشكره قوي قوي.......... بس ياريت تفيديني اكثر باسماء المشاغل والكوفير الي شغلهم حلو.....


ابغى نساء فقط....

----------


## ست الدار

الاخت سعوديه
كيف الحال بصى يا حبيبتى بما انك هتنزلى فى مصر الجديد فدى عناوين وارقام كوافيرات عندهم قسم للمحجبات
كوافير ايمى الكاشف وده عنوانه .00 ميدان الاسماعيليه - مصر الجديده جنب اسوديو كايرو بس انا معرفش رقم التليفون بس العنوان ميتوهش
كوافير ندا وده فى جنينه مول  وطبعا جنينه مول سنتر كبير فى مدينه نصر  
كوافير محمد الصغر وده له كذا فرع بس فيه واحد فى شارع المرغنى اركبى اى تاكسى وقوليله ودينى شارع الميرغنى وهو فى نص الشارع تقريبا وهو غالى لانه كوافير الفنانات
كوافيره غاده 49 شارع عباس العقاد وده شارع كبير ومشهور فى مدينه نصر  ودى اسعارها كويسه 
اما الاتيليهات للخياطه ففى اتيليه نورهان وهو بيعرض \فساتين جاهزه وكمان بيفصل اللى انتى عيزاه
اتيليه نهله الجبيلى 9ش حسن افلاطون من شارع الثوره --هليوبليس بمصر الجديده 
اتمنى تقضى اجازه سعيده فى مصر واذا حبيتى تسالى على اى حاجه اسالى ولا يهمك

----------


## أم أحمد

اهلا بيكي سعودية :f: 
ان شاء الله تقضي اجازة ممتعة في القاهرة
وما شاء الله ست الدار قامت بالواجب معاكي

وكل الشكر لكِ اختي الفاضلة ست الدار علي المعلومات القيمة :f: 
ومعلشي تم حذف ارقام التليفونات لانه مخالف لقوانين المنتدي
وممكن تبعتيها الي الاخت سعودية في رسالة خاصة

دمتم بخير :f:

----------


## ((سعودية))

مشكوره حبيبة قلبي ست الدار اشهد انك كفيتي ووفيتي....


اشكرك من اعماق قلبي.....

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
تنورينا يا سعودية 

بالنسبة للكوافير هو بتلاقي الاتنين...يعني ممكن كوافير أو بيوتي سنتر فيه رجال و سيدات عاملين أو فيه سيدات بس..
أكيد في حالة السيدات بس ممنوع دخول الرجال يا فندم 

مممم هو عموماً على حسب المنطقة اللي انتِ نازلة فيها بس في أسامي معروفة هحاول أبعتهملك على الخاص..

أهلاً بيكِ معانا مرة تانية يا قمر..


*

----------


## ((سعودية))

مشكورات حبيباتي..ماقصرتو معي....


ابشركم انو انا ديلوقتي بمصر


وفي القاهره..وساكنه في شارع عباس العقاد.....


بسم الله ماشاء الله مصر مره حلوه.....


ربنا يخليكم....ياليت تدلوني على اي شئ حلو فيها..وممكن يكون مناسب لي ولزوجي


اي حاقه اي حاقه...ومتشكره اوي

----------


## ست الدار

نورتى مصر يا سعوديه وشارع عباس العقاد من اجمل الشوارع فى مدينه نصر
شوفى انتى عايزه ايه وان شاء الله نقدر ندلك
اتمنى لك قضاء اجازه سعيده فى مصر

----------

